# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Doing the Intl School round - its official . St Mary's Intl School for boys wins hands down !, its in a completely different league from the rest, it made Nishimachi look pretty poor I have to say, facilities are absolutely fantastic !. Just got to get the 3 mill + together for the first year., time to cash in some stock - lol......

regards


----------

